

How Megaupload was Investigated and Indicted - nikcub
http://nikcub.appspot.com/posts/how-megaupload-was-investigated-and-indicted

======
yellow
Great article. This might cause some downvoting, but perhaps they really did
bring all this upon themselves and the Anonymous attacks are not warranted in
this case. Who stores those kinds of emails in plain text on American soil?

